# Do you have that massive gun used in orlando



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just wondering as not a big gun person I was reading that the gun used let's of 700 bullets a minute. Do preppers have this sort of gun. You couldn't call it a hunting gun as if you used it you would be eating nuggets.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

sounds like liberal propaganda to me. That's pretty damn fast and I'd think would require water cooling for sustained firing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not even a full auto M4 will do that. It would have to be belt feed to come close. But the people that write this shit know nothing and don't care to find out.
The Saw 249 is 5.56 with a belt it can do it but would like have heat issues at 7-800 rounds and require a belt change. The M60E4 will come close to 800 rounds in just over a minute but you have to link belts.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

They most likely gave the cyclic rate rather than the weapons sustained rate of fire. They are either ignorant or trying to give a false impression of the gun, or both.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Think of it this way: I have the "capability" of running a 4 minute mile because I can run X amount of feet in a given time. But it doesn't mean I can sustain that rate for the full mile.

I can make a 4 minute mile after modifying my chunky butt by attaching a 4 wheeler under it.

So, mathematically something may be possible, but physically not.


Or, they may just be lying their asses off.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Or, they may just be lying their asses off.....


I'm gonna go with this one.^^^^^^^^^ Again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From multiple news reports the firearm used was a Sig Sauer MCX. It is not a "massive or big" gun as Coates776 suggests.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's like looking on the speedometer of a car and thinking it will actually go that fast, typically it will not. I think my wife's says 160......first off it will not do 160 and if some how it did, you'd lose it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw him, That scumbag demonrat POS used the cyclic rate to further the libtard agenda.
Does not say that is the mechanical cycle rate, just demonrat scare tactics, the same scumbag that said the repubs had a plan for the elderly, let the die.
My belt gun will do 750 RPM, but it never gets more than a 1-2 second burst.
Damn thing is worth 15K, I am not going to destroy it, nor am I going to burn out any of my barrels.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Out and out lying and misleading. The media is nothing but stooges carrying the water for the liberal gun control socialists.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> sounds like liberal propaganda to me. That's pretty damn fast and I'd think would require water cooling for sustained firing.


Or, as in my case a quick change barrel.

It was recommended the tube be changed @ 250 rounds on mine.

I love the 1917 water cooled Browning.

I hate to say it, but I was trained on the 1917 in the army, then shifted over to the 1919a4.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Just wondering as not a big gun person I was reading that the gun used let's of 700 bullets a minute. Do preppers have this sort of gun. You couldn't call it a hunting gun as if you used it you would be eating nuggets.


Wow! THAT must be true if you read it on the inter-web!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the reporters little trick worked. People took the bait and are talking about it. Especially the uneducated sheople that asked and twisted it into a hunting question.
The 2nd Amendment and gun ownership has nothing to do with hunting. How many "F"in times do we have to explain that?


----------



## BulletClub (May 19, 2016)

SO lets see 700 rounds = 23.3 mags full of 30 rounds each. So your telling me someone could take an ar and shoot that many rounds and go through that many mags in 1 minute, not even talking about shooting accurate. and not burning out the barrel. I know after shooting 3 full mags not stop on some ar's the barrel is smoking so bad I need to let it sit for a little bit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The bottom line is the b*tards will lie to achieve their goal, total disarmament of the people.

Twisting the truth or an outright lie going unchallenged will become the truth in the minds of the ignorant sheeple.

I talk to people who listen to this crap put out, and almost pull my hair out trying to get them to listen to the truth,

they are so convinced the lies are true, mostly because that is all they hear over and over again. 


ONE OBSERVATION I HAVE MADE OVER THE YEARS IS, THE MOMENT SOME SCUMBAG IS ELECTED TO A POLITICAL POSITION

THEY BECOME UNCHALLENGABLE EXPERTS IN EVERYTHING, THE HIGHER THE POLITICAL POSITION, THE GREATER THE EXPERTISE.

Almost like they get downloads like in the movie Matrix.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This one will fire 900 rounds in a minute, if it breaks it will fix it's self. You can oil and clean it if you like but does not need to be. If it runs out of ammo it will make more. It was around on the 6th day and will be here the last day.
Don't believe me just look it up on the net. I know some say it is sin to mount a sight on one but I had to show how it could be done with out a lot of BS. Never fired this one afraid it might take over the world if it get with in 100 feet of any ammo.



This video may give you an Idea how long it takes 29 mags.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

My own senator said and I quote " you can go to a gun show and with no background check you can walk out with a fully automatic assault rifle " - Harry Reid 

Then some msnbc idiot said the weapon used in Orlando was a fully Automatic AK-47 killing machine and we don't need the weapons of war because this is not Libya .....

You can't fix stupid or liberals , it's a disease .....! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

It's the worst damn lies over and over ... Nobody calls them out on these but us ! Just darn liars 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

coates776 said:


> Just wondering as not a big gun person I was reading that the gun used let's of 700 bullets a minute. Do preppers have this sort of gun. You couldn't call it a hunting gun as if you used it you would be eating nuggets.


I have several, however none of them nor myself are at that level.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Just wondering as not a big gun person I was reading that the gun used let's of 700 bullets a minute. Do preppers have this sort of gun. You couldn't call it a hunting gun as if you used it you would be eating nuggets.


LOL 700?!!! 
That's just silly!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> LOL 700?!!!
> That's just silly!!


Quote where you saw those numbers?!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stupid people believe stupid things!

The only gun you are going to be able to fire 700 rounds out of without reloading is a belt gun.

The 700 figure give or take is the mechanical cycle rate the gun functions at, it does not mean it is going to fire that many or anywhere near that rate.

The scumbag politicians play on the technical details to tell half truths to the stupid people who believe their bullshit and that is all it is, bullshit.

Again, our rights are based on self defense not hunting, the left wants us disarmed so we will be subservient to the elite ruling class, just like Europe.

The lying sack of shit politician that is out of florida used the 750 figure, you know what, 

he is the same turd that said that the republicans plan for the elderly is to let them die, if anyone should die it should be him by some izslimist allahole licker with a rusty can opener.

OH YEAH, SCREW THE MUZSLIMES AND ALL THOSE WHO SUPPORT THEM, AND THEIR DEITY, allahole.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope, but I got a really big rubber band and 700 coconuts wonder how many I can get off in a minute?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

more bs form the dems.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Preppers have no use for such weapons, they serve no sporting purpose. Not sure what you mean by "massive" gun?  Who could carry more than a few minutes of ammo at that rate?


----------

